# V: PC Games-Magazine - komp. Jahrgänge 2001 - 20011



## bundesgerd (30. Juni 2012)

*V: PC Games-Magazine - komp. Jahrgänge 2001 - 20011*

Hallo zusammen, beim Kellerentrümpeln bin ich über meine (vergessenen) PC-Games-Magazine gestolpert (umgangssprachlich, nicht wortwörtlich ). 
Es handelt sich um die kompletten Jahrgänge 2001-2011, bei den Jahrgängen 2001-2003 sind noch die Datenträger dabei. 
Ich hatte die Sammlung bei ebay mal eingestellt, allerdings für Selbstabholer, natürlich kein Interessent. 
Es handelt sich um 2 komplett gefüllte Umzugskartons der Marke Gottschalk, die SAUSCHWER sind. Das will ich nicht verschicken, aber wenn doch würde es bestimmt bis so 30 Euro oder mehr an Versandkosten werden...

Den Zustand aller Hefte würde ich mit überwiegend "Sehr gut" bewerten.
Als Preis würde ich 15 Euro veranschlagen, die es auch wohl wert wären.
Der Artikelstandort ist Frechen bei Köln (PLZ: 50226). Über die Autobahn ist man schnell vor Ort.

Ich habe ein aussagefähiges Foto hochgeladen. Es gehören auch diverse Chip-Magazine dazu. 

Bei Fragen bitte mailen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------

